# Spirit vs. Halloween Express??



## Freak 'N' Stein (Feb 14, 2007)

I don't know about any of you, but I think I am warming up to Halloween Xpress. I used to be obsessed with Spirit when I lived in California...but then they screwed me over...It has also been said that HX has a bit more of a selection... I posted a few weeks ago that I applied for a job at HX and I have an interview with them in an hour...so anyways...you can tell I now have a thing for HX...what about you guys???


----------



## Dalloween (Jun 25, 2006)

Good luck with the interview!

Jim


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

For several years, all we had was Halloween Experience (including their open-year-round warehouse). A few years ago, we got our first Spirit. Last year we got a Halloween Express, and to be honest, they faltered. They had minimal props - mostly just costumes - and poor customer service. They're back this year, along with a new one: Halloween World. In fact, we have so many Halloween stores this year that Halloween Experience didn't get a site in time and will apparently be missing. That's a shame, because they're still my favorite. In my opinion, not only do they have the best selection and prices (and displays), but their customer service is top-notch.

However, between Spirit and Halloween Express (the original topic), I prefer Spirit.

In the "spirit" of fairness, I have not been to a Halloween Express this year. Maybe they have improved...


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

We've had Halloween Express here for a number of years.
I agree that they are overpriced, lacking customer service, & had little to offer for props. Last year was the first year we had a Spirit store in the area. I thought their selection of props, cds, lighting, prices, & costumes were better. Plus the big 50% off sale after Halloween. If you missed getting something at the store, you could order it online, or check at Spencer Gifts.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Aug 27, 2005)

Scott 
Someone told me Halloween Experiance was IN the Galleria Mall
I havent checked it out yet
I did make it to the year round store on Decatur/215
very nice....


----------



## Qweniden (Sep 13, 2007)

In general Ive found those Halloween stores to have WAY overpriced props. Plus no return policy sucks. Ive bought all my stuff this year at a local party supply store, Target and (gasp!) WalMart


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Wyatt Furr said:


> Scott
> Someone told me Halloween Experiance was IN the Galleria Mall
> I havent checked it out yet
> I did make it to the year round store on Decatur/215
> very nice....


No, I think that's Halloween World. It's on the 2nd level, across from Radio Shack (in what used to be that over-priced statue & furniture store). I asked one of the workers there if they knew where HE was this year, and she told me on Stephanie, next to Burlington. I did a drive-by, and it looked more like a Hallmark card shop, but maybe they were still clearing out the previous tenant's fixtures.

I love their Open-Year-Round store. I drive by it all the time on my way to work. My wife & I stopped by there last week & picked up a few "supplies".


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

Spirit of Halloween is expensive enough. I found Halloween Express prices to be simply ridiculous. The Spooky books at Target & Kmart are $15. $30 at Halloween Express.


----------



## ICKYVICKI (Sep 12, 2003)

All those stores are shamefully trashed! I know it's the customers fault, but someone should pick the place up and repackage the costumes. I've had a lot of luck at Party Express in recent years.


----------

